# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Film thickness for waterproof membrane - specifically Davco K10 plus

## dclayw

Just finished my first bathroom reno and about to start on the second. I was re-reading the datasheet for the waterproof membrane, Davco K10 Plus, and I'm not quite sure about coverage now. I thought I'd ask here because the two most common problems with applying waterproof membrane are incorrect installation of bond breaker and incorrect membrane thickness. 
The datasheet says 2 coats and each coat should achieve a dry film thickness of 0.6mm, and it says apply at 1 litre/m2. When I first read that I assumed it meant 1 litre/coat. To be honest I had a hard time using 1 litre in a single coat over 1m2 and the first coat I put on was probably quite thin. I ended up putting 3 coats down and used about 1.5 litres total for a 1x1m shower base. On re-reading the datasheet I'm thinking it means use 1 litre/m2 total, i.e. for 2 coats only 1 litre is used over 1m2. 
I don't have a film thickness gauge but the total thickness of the 3 coats I put down seems pretty thick to me, each coat took a while to dry too, longer then 2 hours, this cold weather I guess. So which is it, 1 litre/m2 for EACH coat, or 1 litre/m2 total for 2 coats? I'm starting to think the membrane I put down is a bit on the thick side, better too thick then too thin I guess.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

It sounds like one litre per square metre with 2 coats to me. I would advise using a product the comes with fabric, that way you will get the right thickness as the fabric needs to be filled. 
Good luck.

----------


## dclayw

Yeah that's the way I'm reading it now, 1 litre/m2 total for 2 coats (1/2 litre/coat). If this is right then this means the membrane for the installation I just finished is a bit on the thick side. I can't see any downsides to a membrane being too thick? Could be a bit of a problem on the walls but I did actually make it a bit thinner on the walls anyway.

----------

